# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ju lutem per ndonje keshille !

## Linda22

PErshendetje un jam nje vajz 18 vjeqare jam ne fakultet .. aty kam pa nje djal i cili eshte me ndryshe nga te tjeret. Eshte i shoqerueshem me gjinine mashkullore por nuk e kam pare duke biseduar ndonjehere me ndonje vajze apo duke e shikuar ndokend. Kam pas shum deshire ta kem nje shok te tille ne jeten time , pra ky ka qene qelllimi im i vetem. Keshtu ne pamundesi te afrimit me te ne ndonjem enyre tjeter vendosa te hap nje instagram fake dhe i shkruajta duke i thene se jam nje vajze te ciles ai i pelqen shume e gjera te tilla. Mirepo me kohen nuk munda pa i treguar se kush ne te vertete jam une dhe para se tja tregoj te verteten i tregova edhe arsyen pse e kam bere gjith ate .. ai tha se kishte deshire ti paraqitesha ne fk dhe perseri ti flas dhe tha se nuk do me bllokonte mirepo pasi i tregova me bllokoji .. pas dy ditesh ma heku bllokun .. pastaj perseri me bllokoi dhe kur ma heku per heren e dyte e bllokova une ! ne fakultet shpesh e shoh duke me shikuar por nuk mund te kuptoj se nese ai nuk deshiron te me flase pse me shikon ose psee me hiqte bllokun ?! :Gjumash:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Futja ne shpulle dhe merja bllokun. Si s'ka turp qe te paska mar bllokun !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Linda22 (30-12-2016)

----------


## [Elita]

Keshtu eshte jeta Linda , mos u merzit. Nje her ti nje her ai, dhe nje dite kupton qe jeni plakur, as ti e as ai. 
Te uroj fat!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Linda22 (02-01-2017)

----------


## Neteorm

Meshkujt si natyre nese dicka i pelqen e kerkojne nuk bejne te tilla lojerash, keto jane vese e femrave (pa u keqkuptuar) gjithsesi uroj te kete fund te lumtur...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Busy Girl

Si perfundim pune rryçash moj zemer ma futi bllokun ja hoqa bllokun nuk eshte jeta rrjete sociale. Po te pelqeu  shko thuja troc po si pelqeu ec shnet.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## jarigas

> PErshendetje un jam nje vajz 18 vjeqare jam ne fakultet .. aty kam pa nje djal i cili eshte me ndryshe nga te tjeret. Eshte i shoqerueshem me gjinine mashkullore por nuk e kam pare duke biseduar ndonjehere me ndonje vajze apo duke e shikuar ndokend. .......


A je ne njohuri te faktit se egzistojne edhe homoseksualet,ti Linda?! :u shkriva: 
Pershkrimi qe i beneshte emblematik...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Linda22

Ai nuk eshte homoseksual .. sepse kur flisja ne emer te nje vajzze tjeter atijj i pelqente , kupton ? kur e kuptoi kush isha ne te vertete m bllokoi  :i ngrysur:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## jarigas

...atehere je ti problemi!! :uahaha:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

